# A New Label



## Joanie (Feb 20, 2008)

Since I've Supercleared my rhubarb, I figured it was time I made a label for it!


----------



## Poacher (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice label.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 20, 2008)

I think I like it better with the opacity of the rhubarb bumped up. Yes? No?


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes!! That is a very creative label! I am envious!!!!


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes! Vary nice and creative.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dreadful, just absolutely dreadful....................

No, not the label, it's very creative as usual....................

Now I have to share you, Thats what is so dreadful..........


----------



## Joanie (Feb 20, 2008)

You have to share me? 'splain please!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 20, 2008)

Your not Fish Farm are you?????

Please tell me you are!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 20, 2008)

Show Off!!






























I like both of them, but the second one makes the rhubard look nice and wet.


Yes Jobe she is the Fish Farm!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, Jobe! I am the Fish Farm person!

I'm working on your watermelon white merlot right now!


----------



## montyfox (Feb 20, 2008)

Great label! Makes me thirsty just looking at it.


Good job.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 20, 2008)

Joan said:


> Yes, Jobe! I am the Fish Farm person!



THANK GOODNESS!!!!...........

I would hate to think that I'd have to share you with other great label wanna bees................ I might even have to go back to post it note labels...........sigh..........

Had me worried for a minute.....

OH Yea........

as long as you are Fish Farm (I never knew that) (Obviously).....(I can stop sweating now)..... I like the second one also, like appleman said, it looks wet, fresher..... makes my mouth water........ Probably from having extra body fluids now that I have stopped crying.................. I digress.......sigh
*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## grapeman (Feb 20, 2008)

Are you getting warmed up for the eclipse viewing in the hot tub? Maybe if we are lucky they will time the satellite shootdown to coincide with the eclipse and we can watch it explode with the lunar eclipse as a bacdrop! Now that would be a once in a lifetime show!


----------



## Harry (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey Appleman 
I bet you just gave Joan an idea for an explosive label, She can do it


----------

